# chaos god of fear??



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

so why isn't there a chaos god of fear?
since there is a ton of fear in the galaxy especially in the Imperium and mybe daemon worlds


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nurgle is the God of Death, and considering that Death is what the enemies of Mankind fear the most, Logic tells me that Nurgle is the god of Fear as well as Death.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Nurgle is the embodiment of a perversion of primal fear and the overwhelming desire for all living things to endure. You could say that each of the gods is a god of death in his own way-- Khorne, for rather obvious reasons; Nurgle as he who reanimates the dead of plagues; Slaanesh in that his domain is sensation itself, and the act of killing certainly conjures a strong sensation in the killer; and Tzeentch because death is, simply, a change of state in something. 

Anyway, I agree with Vaz-- Nurgle is the god of fear, more than any of the other three Ruinous Powers.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Plus the fact that having 5 Gods wouldn't be as cool. Every damned thing is in an odd number. Even numbered Gods are rare!


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, considering that fear of death is what drives most of them to Papa Nurgle, he fits pretty well.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Supposedly there are 5 Chaos gods...or, at least there used to be. The fifth was the patron of infighting and jealousy.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

There is no god of fear, because fear would include everything and you wouldnt need the rest.


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

The 5th god was "Malal", a chaos god dedicated to the downfall of the other 4, however he was the intelectual property of one of the designers who took his rights with him when he got the boot.....


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

it could be possible to have a chaos god of fear, thete are thousands of chaos gods but not all are as powerful as the " 4 Dark Gods " but still possible to have god of fear.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Fear is a VERY subjective thing. Like why would you be scared of spiders? They -can- be scary for any of a thousand reasons and while some people are so afraid of them you could cause them to have a heart attack and die by dumping a bucket of spiders on them but then there are people that are so unafraid of them they keep them as pets.

In a way I'm saying while you probably could say each of the four chaos gods can represent fear fear is a more universal thing.


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

Each of the chaos powers are supposed to represent emotional states though,khone bein rage, slaanesh bein pleasure etc...so why not a fear god


----------



## aldroze (Nov 9, 2008)

*gods*

didnt the god become perverted from thier original state becouse of the necrons basicaly killing every thing that they held dear for like millions of years. so wouldnt they be like twisted forms of love= Khorne, life= Nurgle, Tzchench just got greedy. Slanech was born from the eldar living it up. isnt thier suposed to be a differnt god sleeping some were?


----------



## chaosmutant (Dec 17, 2008)

Korne is the god of Fear. i Play Tcheentch but he is from The magic. I've readed stories about Korne and i think thats he the god of fear and the One whio Is is feared the most:grin:


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

aldroze said:


> didnt the god become perverted from thier original state becouse of the necrons basicaly killing every thing that they held dear for like millions of years. so wouldnt they be like twisted forms of love= Khorne, life= Nurgle, Tzchench just got greedy. Slanech was born from the eldar living it up. isnt thier suposed to be a differnt god sleeping some were?


maybe
any way i think you iver mean rtn C'tan,or death who will be born when all Eldar die and go whop ass on slanesh(so i hope the eldar live!!:laugh


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

the emperor is the fith god because he was working towards the destruction of the other four if you think about it they need a god of death because nurgle is actually the god of never ending life and the big K is the god of blood and war not death slaneesh pleasure and tzeench nowing stuff sorry for not spelling great I've been drinking


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

or how about a God of Justice! Glory to CAG! The Rebourne! His Light!

Glory to the 11th! glory to the Great Father! Glory to the Emperor! Glory to Metapopalis!


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

if there is a god of justice can their be a god of stupidity. he would be the most powerful of all. he would feed off the humans and grow so strong that he would crush all four gods at once!!!!!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

in the book "blood for the blood god" on of the tzeenthcian sorc's says that khorne is the god of terror and fear as well as mass kill maim burning. its towards the end of the book as they climb a mountain of skullitons!


----------



## Lupercal's Chosen (May 8, 2008)

Nurgle would be classed as the god of fear as that is the primal emotion it embodies Nurgle is NOT the god of death. Death and disease are two totally diff things if there was a god of feath it would more likely be portrayed as Khorne.

Oh i love the spell of lifeeater in the morning oh wait NOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

the spell of life eater? oh aye

however the same could be said for fear and death they are close but not hand in hand, and i thought nurgle was embodiment of disease and corruption?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The 4 great powers of chaos have good and bad aspects to their natures, the chaos gods aren't evil just completely amoral.

Khorne = God of rage but also martial virtue

Nurgle = God of despair but also the strength to soldier on regardless

Slaanesh = Excess in all forms, from the sadistic torturer to utter devotion and love.

Tzeentch = Hope but also ambition 

Malal was the chaos god referenced in the first edition warhammer fantasy roleplay book (along with nurgle and khorne) his greater daemons were called "six eyed slayers" and his followers were the "doomed ones". Malal probably represents self loathing as an emotion.

The sleeping (or gestating) god is the Starchild, the Emperor's soul in the warp (realm of chaos: the lost and the damned). It is growing in strength and absorbing the souls of the Sensei (the emperors decendants). The Starchild represents Order which is one of the myriad possiblities of chaos


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah, yes, Malal and the Starchild. Actually there are thousands of Chaos gods, it just the big 4 are the most universally known. On another site someone listed at least 20 different gods of chaos. but really if you boil all the gods down they all represent fear. 

Nurgle- fear of disease, rot, decline, entropy
Khorne- fear of violent death, but also fear of our own inner rage and capacity for violence
Tzeentch- fear of change, mutation, and hidden knowledge
Slaanesh- fear of our own desires, of damnation and both immorality and morality

even Malal had elements of fear in his nature, he was turned to by the hopeless and downtrodden who sought revenge (usually against the four other chaos gods) and what fear can be more paralizing than fear of one's own impotence?


----------

